# Good Saltwater Fly Fishing Youtube Channels?



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Do you guys have some good youtube saltwater fly fishing sites that you follow? I just found a good one - I don't know the guy but he looks like he's having fun and makes good videos.






L.W.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

your right good stuff, at first I thought you were going ask how fix those wader Ha!


----------



## Beaudog (Sep 28, 2011)

Flies and Fins


----------

